# ISPConfig3: Admin Passwort auf sekundären Servern



## wiseguy (16. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

da ich ja auf dem sekundären Server kein ISPConfig Webinterface installiert habe, kann ich auch kein Passwort für den Admin ändern. Wie änder ich das Passwort denn dennoch ab? Oder gibt es da jetzt keinen Admin?

Ich will mich ja gar nicht als der einloggen, aber mir behagt nicht, das es da einen geben müsste mit standardpasswort.


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2008)

Es gibt auf dem 2. Server keinen Admin, wie sollte er sich denn auch einloggen ohne Interface


----------



## wiseguy (17. Dez. 2008)

Na ja, den Admin gibts schon: Er steht ja in der Datenbank drinn. Es gibt da in der Tabell sys_user einen (den Einzigen) Eintrag:


> 1;1;0;riud;riud;admin;21232f297a57a5a743894a0e4a801fc3;admin,client,mail,monitor,sites,dns,tools,help;mail;default;admin;1;en;1,2;1;0


----------

